# A small mess a fish !



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Went last night, Chatawhatchee bay east of the Destin pass and picked up a few, water was stained and very stained in the bayou's.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you got a meal outta it!!! mmmmmmm good!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you gig that mullet or catch it on a line?

My wife (from Mississippi) swears that folks used to catch them on a line back home. I've never heard of anything but by a cast net or snagging them from bridges.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> Did you gig that mullet or catch it on a line?
> 
> My wife (from Mississippi) swears that folks used to catch them on a line back home. I've never heard of anything but by a cast net or snagging them from bridges.


I have caught two on rods and reels in my life. One ate a shrimp, the other ate a gold spoon.


John


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've caught thousands of them on wigglers and bread dough in blackwater and escambia over the last 30 years. Use rabbit pellets to bait them up and they fight as hard as any fish there size.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

TRG said:


> I've caught thousands of them on wigglers and bread dough in blackwater and escambia over the last 30 years. Use rabbit pellets to bait them up and they fight as hard as any fish there size.


She fries em up in chunks and they EAT as good as any fish their size!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Job Jim, went last night myself and water was terrible. About 2 foot visibility and the wind never did lay down like forecasted. Managed 4 , but worked for them. Had one good one at 23 and the rest were around 17. Hopefully better days acoming. Excitement of the night was a 8 foot gator that I ran over and she blew up under the boat. That will make you leave your flipflops.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Good Job Jim, went last night myself and water was terrible. About 2 foot visibility and the wind never did lay down like forecasted. Managed 4 , but worked for them. Had one good one at 23 and the rest were around 17. Hopefully better days acoming. Excitement of the night was a 8 foot gator that I ran over and she blew up under the boat. That will make you leave your flipflops.


Those gators will scare the crap out of you! The wife and I ran over one in similar fashion last summer, in St. Joe bay of all places. Once the wife realized what it was, she found a perch on top of the outboard. LOL.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Did you gig that mullet or catch it on a line?
> 
> My wife (from Mississippi) swears that folks used to catch them on a line back home. I've never heard of anything but by a cast net or snagging them from bridges.


We gigged them all except the crabs, we pick them up with homemade grabbers. And lots of folk catch mullet here, mainly snatch them but they do bite dough on a hook.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice mixed bag of fishing. Good to see the crabs too. 

When I gig off the Texas coast, I always target flounder and carry a long dip net for crabs.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Hard head mullet are vegetarians, so they are next to impossible to catch on a rod/reel


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

I've caught hundreds in a day on rod and reel. My grandpaw used to live on the river in Biloxi,Ms. On Thursday nights we would go to Pizza Hut when they through away their old pizza dough. We'd take it back to his pier where we would put 75% of the dough in a 55gal plastic drum that had holes, prob 3/4 inch, drilled throughout the entire drum. The drum was thrown in the water and tied to the pier. The next day there would be schools of mullet schooling around the barrel. We would use mostly cane poles with bream hooks and small corks and roll up some of the extra dough we saved and put it in the hook best we could. We could easily catch a mess of them everyday and we would. He'd smoke them or fry them for the whole family.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was a kid we used to visit my Great Grandparents, they lived near the Gulf in Hernando county, near Weeki Wachi state park, on a canal. She would mix up stale bread, oatmeal and canal water and make dough balls that she would throw in the water every so often. We would all fish with cane poles rigged like you would for bream except on the hook we would put a small pinch of white plastic worm, just a small peice. Then we would drop it near the dough ball and would catch mullet. It looked enough like the peices of bread to get eaten.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

SO you can gig Sheeps. Seen many of them while looking for flounder but never knew it was legal to gig them . This is not a question about what is legal or not just a general question.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

I should have clarified...next to impossible if you are targeting other fish lol


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> SO you can gig Sheeps. Seen many of them while looking for flounder but never knew it was legal to gig them . This is not a question about what is legal or not just a general question.


As far as I know it is legal to gig Flounders, Sheepheads, and mullet, not sure of anything else ? If it was illegal to gig Sheephead the game warden would have given me a ticket instead of just measuring them


----------

